# Bucktail making



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

Im looking into making my own bucktails and jigheads. I have been looking through this sites and it seems theres 90000 different things you can use to make them. If anyone has ever made one before could you help me out by telling me what i need and how to do it. Also on the paints what supplies do i need. Im thinking about making a bunker color and maybe attempt a baby weakfish color.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

Hi Fishnkid,

There are more size, color, shape, material combinations for bucktails than the imagination can fathom. The best way to start is to study your subject. There are many books available on lure making. I am also sure that utilizing some of the many serch engines (hotbot, dogpile, google) will produce many web sites geared toward this subject. The major mail order suppliers (Cabela's and Bass Pro) have everything you need to get started. Also most fly fishing shops have tying materials and don't forget the craft shops (Ben Franklin etc.) as a source for cheap and unusual materials. You can save a bunch of $ rolling your own as well as gaining great satisfaction catching fish on one of your own creations.

Oyster


----------



## flyfisher (Aug 27, 2002)

I would doubt making your own casting bucktail is much different from making a bucktail fly. We purchase saltwater deer tails in red, chartruese, white and any other color we might need. We put the hook in a tying vise and wrap on tying thread (3/0 for salt). We cut a piece of deer hair the bulk we want and place it in a "hair stacker." This evens the ends away from where we cut. We find this makes for a much more natural look in the water. We tie the hair on the hook, being careful not to let it spin around the hook. We flip the hook over in the vise and tie on another color on the opposite side. Red over white, chartruese over white are the best combinations. There are all kinds of shimmering and holographic tinsels to tie in with the hair to simulate bait flash and feeding lines. Remember, you are simulating life, not just the shape of the bait. It seems like a fly tying vise, bobbin, hair stacker, and scissors would be a great set of tying tools for making bucktails for casting. You can buy your jig heads or cast your own. This gives you great opportunity to make up your own "secret weapon" lures! 
And remember, at night, black over red is tough to beat!


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Local tackle shops have molds for about $30 each. I have purchased from Lighthouse in Va. Bch. and Bishops in Newport News. It is most easy to use a production lead pot. They have a valve on the bottom of the pot that works like a dream for small pours. I bought that for $60 at Bishops. Hooks cost anywhere from $6 to $16 per hundred.

Paint. . . I use strictly powder paint. It is tough as nails and easy to work with. The tackle shops that carry molds carry it or you can buy it mail order. I can dig up an 800 number if you need it. For starters buy 2 oz containers from the local boys. If you really get into it you can buy a 16 oz container for about $15 each.

Tread (E-sized) and bobbins (that thingy that you hold the tread with) are available anywhere that you buy the molds. I seal my thread with Zap thin glue.

Hair. . . as the name implies I use buck tails from local deer hunters or tackle shops. I still have not gotten into the dye thing but probably will as soon as the drawer gets full of white tails. For colors I buy them at the tackle shops. The best source that I have found is Greentops just north of Richmond.

I would offer to give lessons but I see that you live in N-VA. I suggest that you try watching the tidalfish.com, chesapeake angler board for a lead pouring party. There are people up in your neck of the woods that would gladly show you the ropes. I have been to a few in LPPs the Richmond and Norfolk area that were both fun and educational.

Good luck getting started.

Tom (With 350 bucktails and nothing to do with them. What the heck let's tie some more.)


----------

